# Nissan Announces Sporty-Looking Sentra 2.0 SR



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has just announced that it will bring a seventh Sentra model to market, one that delivers the looks of a the top-line performance models but without the power - or the price. With an MSRP of $17,760 the new Sentra FE+ 2.0 SR has an identical cost to the less sporty-looking S model.

Included in the SR model are all the standard "S" features as well as SE-R-style front and rear fascias, side sills and the rear spoiler and a sport grille. The headlights and taillights come with dark smoked bezels. The package also includes 16-inch wheels, an exhaust finisher and an "SR" trunk badge.

SR models will come with charcoal cloth interior and will be offered in six colors, including the limited edition SE-R and SE-R Spec V colors – a definite selling feature for some.

The SR will come with Nissan's 2.0-liter four-cylinder engine with 140hp and get an EPA rated 26/34 mpg (city/highway).

"With so much attention being paid to high value, high mileage vehicles like Sentra today, we want to offer customers a range of choices within the lineup – so they can find the perfect level of equipment, sportiness and performance to fit their needs and budgets," said Al Castignetti, vice president and general manager, Nissan North America.

"We've been inviting customers to take a closer look at Sentra for its value, style and performance. Now we're adding one more reason – more choice."

More: *Nissan Announces Sporty-Looking Sentra 2.0 SR* on AutoGuide.com


----------

